# Does women wear their wedding ring all the time?



## strawberry

i have a pretty big rock and its all in a set. sometimes i don't wear it out nor do i wear it around the house. i live in a bible belt area. i started noticing a few months ago when i take my kids to school or out that ppl kept looking at my ring finger (no ring on). i never really thought anything about it until someone made a remark on here about finally not wearing a ring due to div. and dating. i am pretty much in my little zone when i am out with kids (shopping or what ever). my husband is more observent and will tell me what he saw later. 

Anyhooo, i just want to know if every women kept their wedding rings on at all times?

p/s. i can go days or even weeks without wearing mine.


----------



## Crypsys

The only times my wife doesn't have hers on is when shes asleep or working out. Otherwise she is always wearing it. For me, the only time I have mine off is when I'm working out, otherwise I have mine on as well.


----------



## strawberry

nice Crypsys!


----------



## TNgirl232

Always on unless I'm painting or something that would get it nasty. Even when I sleep because I suck at remembering to put jewlery back on when I take it off....so just safer to leave it on.

My husband wears his when he is out - but not at home and not when he is working on his computer - but does put it back on before he leaves the computer if he is at work. Its heavy and feels funny to type for him


----------



## Robrobb

I don't think my wife has worn hers in years. It's tempting to point to that as a measure of our overall difficulty, but I don't think it is. I think she stopped wearing it during her second pregnancy. In general she's gained weight since we were married and it never got resized. Now that things are on the rocks she's losing weight. In truth I'd like to have it resized for her now but we're not in a place where I can even ask for it without emotional backlash. If counseling runs its course and we decide to re-embrace our marriage this is the top item on my list. That is, if she knows where it is.

I keep mine on except for activities in which I'm worried that I'd lose it. I've lost some weight since we were married and it's simply dropped off a few times, especially in cold weather or while swimming. One October day I came in from raking leaves to discover it was gone - I spent the whole afternoon dumping bags of leaves on the floor of the garage and sifting through them until I found it. Funny - at the time it was something horrible, but I look at it now as a fond memory. #2 item on my list, if we re-engage with the marriage, is to resize my own ring.


----------



## DawnD

I have a small Walmart one that I wear when I am out with the kids doing something sportslike and for the gym and stuff. I only wear my real one when I am going somewhere nice and I know I won't ruin it. But my H has also mentioned that it bothered him if I went anywhere without wearing a wedding ring, so I went that route instead!


----------



## hopelessly_devoted

i never ever take mine off... unless im soaking it in cleaner. i feel naked without it on.


----------



## CLucas976

always always ALWAYS!!

even through the rough month I have had and being near divorce and calculating my own finances out yesterday it stays on.

I've painted with it, planted with it, cleaned with it, showered with it, cooked with it, sleep with it, waitress with it. I am married, I have a gorgeous ring, and I like knowing that it wards off any pointless come ons that might otherwise be directed at a single girl.

It is a piece of me, and I feel completely un even and un comfortable without it. My husband only ever takes his off, to air out the skin underneath it, and then, he just slides it up on his finger a little.


----------



## marriedtoo

I'm sad to say I didn't get one neither did my husband. We got married in Vegas and thought about having a nice religious ceremony afterwards. It never happened. Neither of us got bothered by it until a few years ago I decided to purchase one for him and one for me I started wearing it but he didn't so I took mine off too. Oh Well!!


----------



## cherrypie18

I only wear mine when I leave the house or have guests over. They're not comfortable to wear around the house, but when around people my hand feels naked. Even now I've filed for divorce I still wear them because my hand feels empty when I leave the house. It's weird I guess.


----------



## phyxius

The only time mine comes off is if it gets super hot outside (like today) especially now since I'm 7 months pregnant. It doesn't really fit comfortably on my swollen fingers  Other than that it stays on, no matter what. My husband wore his everyday until he lost it. He can't have it on with the machinery at work so he took it off somewhere and we've never gotten him a new one.


----------



## strawberry

thanks for all the wonderful replies! everyone have a different story to tell but it all comes down to. YES!!! hahahaa...

i must admit my husband would rather i wear mine all the time but knows i can't sometimes. i will strive to wear mine whenever i go out, even just driving the kids to school and back but that won't be till august. as for my hub's. he have it on all the time.


----------



## sailorgirl

I do not wear any rings. I hate the feel of rings on my fingers. It drives me batty. I have a plain silver wedding band, but no engagement ring. And I only wear the wedding ring on special occasions.


----------



## strawberry

o! finally one "NO".


----------



## scarletblue

Mine only comes off for hair dye and mixing meatloaf.

I have a friend that wears a different ring to work, so the real one won't get ruined or lost.


----------



## skitown

Most the time I do wear it, however, I also take it off when needed. It is uncomfortable to wear when working out. I also do artwork and about 6 months ago, when some hot metal landed on it, burned the heck out of my finger - and I still have a mark from it. Luckily, the ring was not ruined. Learned my lesson.

A few weeks ago, I noticed a man at the gym who has a tatooed wedding band. Interesting concept.


----------



## 63Vino

well ...not when you're out on a date!


----------



## hillybug

I don't even own a wedding ring! My husband and I were married young, and both in college, so we couldn't afford wedding rings at the time. I have a small engagement ring, but I've lost a lot of weight since my kids have been born and it's too big for me now.

I don't think it's that big of a deal not to wear one. I've never gotten strange looks or questioned about it....besides, I really don't care what other people thing, I know I'm married.


----------



## WantsHappiness

Wearing a ring does feel a little unnatural to me, more so in the beginning but I’ve gotten used to it. I now wear it at all times except when cooking or gardening as both can do actual damage to the ring. 

Why not get some sort of anniversary band that is more plain and isn’t cumbersome to wear?


----------



## LadyOfTheHouse

i'm a sculptor, so i work w/ sloppy stuff, power tools, sandpaper (that'll buff your metal right down to matte--not a bad look, actually) and corrosive chemicals. i wear mine on a chain around my neck unless i'm going someplace where i want it emphatically clear that i'm married.


----------



## AmorousWarrior

My wife takes hers off when she gets home. If we are running to the store later in the evening or something then she may leave it at home, but aside from that she usually wears it. Mine is always on unless I'm washing my hands with bar soap. I started taking it off every now and then when I go to sleep so that the skin on my finger could breathe, but aside from that I don't take it off.


----------



## jhef83

My wife took hers off a lot because she said she was afraid she'd loose them. Well he lost them and she wasn't wearing them. Mines never been off in 18 yrs. My finger has grown around it. She wears a ring her Grandma gave her now. I bought her a cheap band so she'd have something to wear but I guess it turned her finger green. She handed it back to me one night saying "Here take your ring back" like a High Schooler would say. She wears Grandma's now. I probably won't buy her another.


----------



## LVS

I took my ring off after 27 +when i started to be more honest with myself and found out that i need to feel married and related to my h in heart and in soul before being related with a ring i took it off with a hope inside my heart to wear it back one day when my h will make me feel i really want to 
But it seems this day is not going to come

Sorry it is sad but it is true


----------



## housefullofmen

After almost taking my (at the time) infant son's eye out, I quit wearing it at home. I only wear my rings when going out, to the dr, work, etc.... The H only wears his when going out, he works in a warehouse and would like to avoid getting stuck on something. This has never been an issue for us, WE know we are married...lol


----------



## strawberry

housefullofmen said:


> WE know we are married...lol


i know what u mean. 

i feel like there's no other for me. my husband knows it (esp. more now). its hard to imagine living without him. my mind always revolve around my husband and kids. they meant the world to me. although!, i sometimes wish i had remembered putting mine on before i leave for places ... lol


----------



## Mom6547

I almost never wear mine. I will try to remember if I am going out somewhere, like out for fun. But to the store or whatever? Almost never.


----------



## Leahdorus

I have a wedding ring which is a band with diamonds, and an engagement ring, which has the big stone. I always wear the wedding band, but take the big one off at night and when I'm working out or baking/gardening, etc.


----------



## Runawaytrain

Always on unless I'm handling raw meat. Seriously. That's gross. I don't want that in my ring. My husband never takes his off. He even wore it when he had sex with another woman. So yeah. I don't think it matters whether you wear it all the time or not, unless it makes your H uncomfortable or you are doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Amplexor

Wife and I always wear them unless we are working on some project that could damage them or cause a safety risk.


----------



## Mom6547

Runawaytrain said:


> Always on unless I'm handling raw meat. Seriously. That's gross. I don't want that in my ring. My husband never takes his off. He even wore it when he had sex with another woman. So yeah. I don't think it matters whether you wear it all the time or not, unless it makes your H uncomfortable or you are doing it for the wrong reasons.


Someone told me that wedding rings SHOULD be kept on by men scoping for sex. Something about being taken is attractive. How disgusting is that?


----------



## Amplexor

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Someone told me that wedding rings SHOULD be kept on by men scoping for sex. Something about being taken is attractive. How disgusting is that?


Unfortunately I think there is some truth to that. I remember the first couple of years of marriage I was approached more often by women then when I was a bachelor. It perplexed me for a while until I realized it was the ring. Just for the record, I never took any of them up on it.


----------



## paperbackslave

NEVER, ever, ever taken off ..................... because I finally got it TATTOO'D on! lol

Hubby and I are in construction, and after wearing through a couple of bands, we finally just tattoo'd em on. I love it, but wouldnt recommend it (for obvious reasons!)


----------



## R0bin

He lost his and we haven;t replaced it. I never wear mine. I wish I had never even wasted money on it.


----------



## gbrad

I only wear my ring when I leave the house. My wife has hers on almost all of the time, rarely takes it off. 
I will say as a guy, even before I got married, I felt like I was wired to look at womans ring finger to see if there was anything there. Even now thats one of the first things I look for, can't help it, just have to see if they are attatched or not.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I wear mine EVERY day. I do take it off if I'm doing manual labor, cooking, cleaning or something like that where it could get damaged or dirty...but I have it on all the time otherwise. 
If it's too big to wear, why don't you talk to your husband about getting you an "anniversary band" that you can wear without it being so daunting.


----------



## Lucilove

I have a huge rock and a band. I wear the rock when I know I am not cleaning or playing. When I go to the gym or do rough things I wear the band.
If you forget to put it on, the world will not end. The ring won't prevent or keep anyone from cheating. I do love that it's a man repellent, hahahaa. No offense guys. It just makes it pretty clear that I am taken and not interested.


----------



## Lovelife1231

I wear one now. When we 1st got married, we couldnt afford quality jewelry. No biggie for me because i just loved my hsbd! Who cares about wearing the ring? Well we wear both them all the time now. Theres just sometimes about the symbolism of the ring and seeing the ring on your finger does have a meaning. Weird but i feel more married wearing an inexpensive wedding band. Thx goodness foe tungsten carbide jewelry lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married10yrs

I haven't been wearing mine lately but only because I can't afford to get the prongs that hold the stones fixed, but before that I wore it all the time. I will again once it's fixed.


----------



## SHARKY

My wifes just started wearing hers today for the first time in one month. It has not been the best lately, thanks to her and she chose to stop wearing them. So this morning, I noticed that she was wearing them before heading to work.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I wear mine. But didn't for a long time as I was in the military and couldn't wear it on certain jobs. But I did start wearing it full-time about 4 years ago. I do take them off to do laundry, dishes and when I shower and go to bed.

Hubby gained too much weight and his doesn't fit, but he didn't wear his either for years for the same reason (military). Once he loses the weight, maybe he'll put it back on.


----------



## Mrs.G

strawberry said:


> i have a pretty big rock and its all in a set. sometimes i don't wear it out nor do i wear it around the house. i live in a bible belt area. i started noticing a few months ago when i take my kids to school or out that ppl kept looking at my ring finger (no ring on). i never really thought anything about it until someone made a remark on here about finally not wearing a ring due to div. and dating. i am pretty much in my little zone when i am out with kids (shopping or what ever). my husband is more observent and will tell me what he saw later.
> 
> Anyhooo, i just want to know if every women kept their wedding rings on at all times?
> 
> p/s. i can go days or even weeks without wearing mine.


I wear my wedding set; I love it. My husband would not be pleased if I did not wear BOTH of the rings every time I went out. I expect him to wear his as well.
He is slightly possessive and insecure; this stems from our age difference. 
If you live in a Bible belt community, tongues will wag about little things like that. It's up to you and your husband.


----------



## COGypsy

I wear mine when I'm out most of the time, but take it off as soon as I get home, along with the rest of my jewelry. I just don't like to have it on when I'm cooking or to have any jewelry on when I'm just bumming around the house really. It "lives" with my watch though, so most of the time it gets put on when I go out. I'll admit though that it may not always make it for a quick trip to the store and never to the gym or to tan.

What I always marvel at though, is how much more sentimental my husband is about our rings than I am. To me it's just the thing I have to wear because I'm married now. I mean I like it, but I like it like I like my purse or my shoes, you know? I'm just not sentimental enough to see a hunk of metal and carbon as the embodiment of everlasting love, I suppose. I'm like that with a lot of things, really.

My husband on the other hand gets positively sappy about some of these things. For example, when we got married, he'd just had major surgery to reattach his bicep and his hands would swell up to the size of hams. So we got him a $10 ring in size ginmorous to use for the ceremony and while he recovered. Predictably as he got better, the ring flew off one day and got lost. He didn't sleep for two nights until he found it and he still has it somewhere. It's banged up and barely finger-shaped at this point because well, it cost $10 but he's really attached to it. Now that he's gotten a "real" ring, he takes it off when he gets home too, but almost always wears it out unless he's playing car or something. What's funny is that it "bugs" him when it stays on his finger, so you can't ever guess which finger he'll actually be wearing it on at any given time! Boys are weird! :rofl:


----------



## moonangel

I wear mine all the time. Once I took it off to put lotion on my hand and forgot to put it back on. I went to work (this was when I worked outside the home) and all day I was in a panic state and couldn't do my work. I thought I had lost it somewhere. The instant I realized I didn't have my ring, I called husband but he couldn't find it at home. Later that night as I was getting ready for bed, I found it! I was so relieved. Now I don't even take my ring off when I put lotion on.

Our rings symbolize so much. I know, it's weird.


----------



## Pandakiss

when we got married, i had a sterling silver band from sears or jcpenney's and he had one from...dont know. i wore it for 6 months took it off and tossed it away a year later.

9 years later i found my perfect engagement ring in a antique store. a week ago i found the perfect wedding band on sale for a dollar. 

now they both sit next to my tv in my jewelry box, nice and safe. husband had about 3 rings over our 11 year marriage. we have been together almost 19 years in the summer.

a band around my finger or his dosent signify commitment. the time we spent together, our closeness over the years, our inside jokes, the way we can be faceing away from eachother in a crowed store and i can say one word, and he will answer in one word, and we both know what we were saying.

people hit on me all the time, ring or no ring. some of the girls i talk to always ask where our rings are, and shrug, somewhere. why dont you wear them?? what for, you know me and you know him, he never lies about being married and neither do i.

but we are all made to be different. some like tats and some dont, some like different colored hair. nothing wrong with anything you choose.


----------



## Someone99

I would take it as a sign of disrespecting your spouse and your marriage... You are married, wear the ring. It means something and is given to you for a reason


----------



## michzz

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Hubby gained too much weight and his doesn't fit, but he didn't wear his either for years for the same reason (military). Once he loses the weight, maybe he'll put it back on.


They do resize rings you know.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Unless there's a work reason you can't wear it, yes of course. Next question?


----------



## MGirl

I never take mine off, I love it...the times I do take it off to have it cleaned/polished, I feel naked without it


----------



## greenpearl

MGirl said:


> I never take mine off, I love it...the times I do take it off to have it cleaned/polished, I feel naked without it


That's the only thing I do too! 

I wear them to sleep! 

Sometimes the diamond ring is in the way when we have sex, because I usually put my hands under my husband's bum when I want to cum. Still manage to do it!


----------



## Trenton

Wear it always regardless of what activity I'm doing. He bought me a custom amber wedding ring and when I look down at it or am reminded of it because it turns on my hand...I am reminded of how much I appreciate that he got the most perfect ring in the world for me.

Major plus since previously I would throw the three diamond rings he got me at him anytime we were angry. I guess it was my spoiled way of telling him I hate diamonds and that I told him all the time that I didn't want diamonds. If men get it right they deserve to be rewarded with magnificent appreciation.


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> Wear it always regardless of what activity I'm doing. He bought me a custom amber wedding ring and when I look down at it or am reminded of it because it turns on my hand...I am reminded of how much I appreciate that he got the most perfect ring in the world for me.
> 
> Major plus since previously I would throw the three diamond rings he got me at him anytime we were angry. I guess it was my spoiled way of telling him I hate diamonds and that I told him all the time that I didn't want diamonds. If men get it right they deserve to be rewarded with magnificent appreciation.


I would threw my hairband or a pillow at him, but not the rings! 

You are one unique girl! 

One time we were arguing, I kept on banging my head against the wall. My husband found it quite amusing, he put a pillow on the wall for me, then I stopped banging my head! 

The good old days!


----------



## Mrs.G

The other day, I left my rings on one of the counter containers In the kitchen. I always leave it there when I'm cooking.
My husband ran to me holding the rings later. "Put them on!" LOL 
I think that wedding rings show ownership in a way. Men often buy large engagement rings to ward off other men. Unfortunately, many single men don't give a rat's ass if they see a ring. In fact, they gain a sickening sense of pride that they "poached" another man's wife.
So many fools who try to pick me up will respond to my curt "I'm married." with "Happily?" 
If Mr.G wasn't wearing his ring, I wouldn't like it. I also find that my hubby looks sexier with it on. I wonder why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Riding Hood

My H and I are somewhere in-between. We each always wear our rings whenever we go out of the house, but when we come home the first thing we both do is take off all our jewelry, including our wedding rings.

My rings are beautiful, but I have a very large diamond engagement ring along with my wedding band, and I think it's a pain to wear them around the house.

A few years ago, I had gained some weight while pregnant with our youngest and afterward my rings didn't fit. The wedding band had an intricate scrolled design that didn't allow it to be sized, and I went several months not wearing any rings ever. It's funny, but it made me feel like I was dishonest somehow when I went out in public without my rings. I finally asked my H if we could just get another larger band and we did. Now I've lost all the weight and then some and had to go back to wearing the smaller band. 

~ Red


----------



## hippygirl39

I took mine off when I was going through a really bad patch with my husband and it never went back on. I have to feel married to wear a symbol like that and when things are really bad, why should I wear it? It doesn't mean I am open to an affair, it's just the way I feel.


----------



## paypay

I've got a one carat ring with a wedding band, no set.. but I wear mine all the time. In the shower, to bed and whenever I leave! Only time I take it off is when I make meatloaf lol


----------



## ladyybyrd

The only time I have ever taken mine off is when i was pregnant. My fingers would swell up pretty bad.


----------



## bunnybear

I used to wear my engagement ring and my wedding band all the time but now I only wear my wedding band everyday and wear my engagement ring whenever I go out. Hubby wants to get me another ring for our anniversary this yr. and I know it's gonna be a diamond ring but I won't be planning to wear that everyday either, only when I go out.


----------



## notaname

My sister has become allergic to metal on her fingers so she can no longer wear her rings.

I wear my anniversary band now. I like it way better than my wedding/engagement band. I'm pretty sure my husband would prefer I wore both, but I told him way back when we bought my engagement/wedding set that it would be with the expectation of upgrading it someday.


----------



## Blue Skye

I wear mine, sometimes taking it off around the house if I'm cleaning. He wears his too.


----------



## cherokee96red

Mine was the wedding ring my dad gave to my mom. I lost my dad when I was just 16. Mom remarried years later and gave me the ring Dad had given her. A few years later H had it reset and added a diamond to it for our anniversary that year. Since then it hasn't come off my finger. Although I have recently removed the guard and am now wearing the 5 diamond part on the right hand. Ring has always meant more to me than him. He quit wearing his years ago when he almost lost that finger.


----------



## lam4391

My ring is a two carrot, big and gets in the way sometimes. but I never ever take it off, except when I'm doing my make-up or hair dye stuff like that.


----------



## krismimo

I wear mine most of the time, I only take it off while using lotion sometimes taking a shower, dealing with dirty dishes things like that. But I hardly take it off.


----------



## AFW8

I always wear mine, except for when working in the flower bed, helping my husband work on his car, and just times like that I will take it off. I must admit that as soon I come home from work, I don't want any jewelry on and sometimes we'll go out after dinner and I forget to wear mine. Then my finger just feels empty and I keep thinking "oh crap" it's fallin off and I've lost it, lol!


----------



## jackhei60

Not always.


----------



## nnoodle

I am with LVS and Hippygirl39. I took off my ring for the first time two weeks ago after wearing it for 13 years. 

I told my husband that until I feel we are both working to make our marriage meaningful, wearing the ring feels like an empty symbol. I hope to wear it again someday but right now its just too hard.


----------



## Nikki1023

I was always on and off with wearing mine. Mainly because they never re sized it the right way, and I didnt want it to slip off, he got it from Tiffany's. Im a young mom, and people always gave me that look, and were shocked to find out I was married.

For the past year Ive been wearing it all the time, even to bed. D-Day was 3 weeks ago today..I have not had any desire to put it back on, and dont know if I ever will.

Its a shame, its a really great ring..haha.


----------



## strawberry

nnoodle said:


> I am with LVS and Hippygirl39. I took off my ring for the first time two weeks ago after wearing it for 13 years.
> 
> I told my husband that until I feel we are both working to make our marriage meaningful, wearing the ring feels like an empty symbol. I hope to wear it again someday but right now its just too hard.


at this point of my marriage i don't feel like wearing mine at all!! a lot has happened since i posted this tread. before, i just forgets to put it on. now, i just plain doesn't want it on!. i expect too much out off my husband i suppose. guess i should start a different tread.


----------



## 2nd wife

I wear the band all the time. I take off the diamond engagement ring at night and sometimes don't put it back on for days. But the band ALWAYS stays on.


----------



## bubbly girl

I wear my rings all the time, but it's too dangerous for my husband to wear his at work so he got a tattoo on his ring finger. I got one too after he had his done (by his request), but mine is covered by my rings.


----------



## kittykat09

I just have an engagement ring at this point and I wear it whenever I leave the house. I take it off if I wash dishes, take a shower, sleep, or do anything that might damage it in any way. I chose to have Tanzanite in it and it is supposedly somewhat fragile so I am afraid of breaking it. >.> 

Like I said though, whenever I leave the house I wear it so everyone knows I am happily taken.


----------



## itgetsbetter

I always wear my ring when I leave the house, but I never wear one at home. It bothers my finger. I can't wear watches or tight bracelets either. I feel it's appropriate to wear my ring in public though, so I put up with the bothersome feeling. It's a pretty ring & it makes me think of my husband though so it's not so bad at all


----------



## Nigel

Mine fell off in the sea while I was cage diving on holiday in S Africa . (water was pretty cold), my wife was a bit upset, but at least she didn't make me go and look for it. I wouldn't have liked swimming past the 3 great white sharks that had being eyeing me up whilst I was in the cage ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annie2

id never take mine off


----------



## missy_me

I wear mine anytime I leave the house. Usually while I'm inside, I end up taking it off due to cooking, shower, etc. But I don't leave the house without it unless it's to go work out.


----------



## Chelle D

Wear mine almost all the time. I take it off for some cooking (Ie, mixing the meatloaf with my hands.. I hate getting cookie dough in my ring)... occasionally if my fingers swell.

Otherwise, when I forget to put it back on, my finger feels naked. I'm always rubbing that finger at work the next day, if i've forgotten to put it back on after baking cookies.


----------



## daisygirl 41

I wear mine all the time with my eternity ring. When H and I were seperated for 4 months I still wore it until he took his off. I was devastated. I still wore my eternity ring though.
I'm happy to say we have both replaced our rings now and I never want it to come off again.
DG
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

The only time I take mine off if I'm giving my hubby oral with a hand job. I use Juicy Lube and I do not want it to get inside my rings. I take my anniversary band off too.

Oh, I also take them off when baking bread. I know the rings carry germs and kneading by hand I need to have my hands/nails very clean. 

Other then those two things, they stay on. I feel unsecure without them. They are very nice rings and a part of my life since the man I'm deeply in love with bought them for me.


----------



## Ladybug802

I haven't been wearing mine lately. Things are not going that great. Hubby doesn't wear his either, due to weight gain. Occasionally I wear one to work, but not my real one, I work in a hospital E.R. and I don't want to lose it so I wear a different one.


----------



## pianist87

I haven't been wearing mine lately, but my husband wears his 24/7. Back when I used to wear it, I would wear it all the time except for when I was working out, cooking or painting/doing house projects.


----------



## sandc

My wife (and I) never remove our wedding rings. We will take them off if we are acting out a fantasy in the bedroom.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I wear my wedding ring all the time. I wear my engagement ring all the time too.

I'm forgetful enough that if I took those off, I'd lose them somewhere.


----------



## BearMoose22

Ha ha, I can't take mine off, its a tattoo. We both have them...mine is the lock and his is the key. We did this because he works with electricity and can't wear rings. Was the perfect choice for us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yinyangfan

I was the one who paid for our wedding rings when we got married, because I had received a fairly large settlement. I bought myself a wedding set with channel set diamonds in both bands. Fast forward to now, 8 years later, and I just hardly ever wear it anymore. It is too much bling for me now. Not sure why that happened. Perhaps age? Now that I am almost 43, my favorite ring is a simple tungsten 2mm band. It doesn't get in the way, it doesn't bother me when my hands swell up with water retention, it is durable as can be....I love it. 

And check out this cool website! Great for guys who can not wear a ring for work for safety reasons! 

Safe Wedding Bands and Rings - Non Conductive, Flexible, and Heat Resistant - SafeRingz.com


----------

